# Removing sealant...



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi,

did a car yesterday in which the owner asked me to remove a sealant (prior to waxing) which a previous valeter had applied and must admit that I struggled. I assumed that it was a polymer sealant as opposed to a nano/ceramic one and figured that the usual combination of clay, paint cleanser (AG HD Cleanser) + IPA would do the job.

It didn't! At least it didn't remove it completely.

I've removed waxes before with no trouble, but sealants...

Didn't want to break the DA out (since I was not being paid for that!  ) but am now thinking that perhaps I should have done. 

Can I ask how others remove polymer sealants? I am wondering if perhaps something like Dodo Juice Lime Prime would be better for this kind of thing as it of course has some abrasives in it?

Thanks guys.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Would a heavy tfr mix or something like wax off have done the trick?


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes I probably should have tried a heavy TFR. Always reluctant to use that stuff though on nearly new cars (I generally use a non-caustic product though I do carry a caustic TFR).

Wax off I think is for the removal of organic substances only which of course includes waxes, but probably not polymers.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

IME IPA solutions or IPA based products (e.g. carPro Eraser) often won't totally remove sealants, at least not in a single pass. Panel wipe will generally take care of it but I'm not overly happy with applying either panel wipe or strong alkaline cleaners regularly. Duragloss has trialed a prototype/beta product for this application in North America and the people who used it have all seemed to really like like it but so far it has not made it to market.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Panel wipe FTW!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah panel wipe hands down.I've used it for years with no issues.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Use of a pre-wax cleanser would do the job.. you need something abrasive. People are under the myth that IPA or clay MAGICALLY remove wax or sealants and the fact is they don't. 
Infact I've not noticed any meaningful degredation of my LSP when claying.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes the pre-wax cleanser + IPA didn't shift it; may have degraded it somewhat mind. Will pick up some panel wipe today. I think next time I shall use panel wipe and then a paint cleanser by way of a 'double hit'.

If that doesn't do it then I will get some Dodo Juice Lime Prime and abrade the damn stuff off! Mind you, if I am going down that path I may as well just get the DA out! 

Thankfully it is not very often I find myself having to remove a sealant.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Anything like Autoglym SRP, Auto Finesse Tripple, AF Rejuvinate or Revitalise, any sort of abraisive will remove it. It may need to be worked for longer.

If it's a ceramic sealant then you'd need to compound it really.

After using SRP or Tripple, an IPA wipedown will remove the polishing oils and fillers from the unprotected surface leaving you with clear paint. You could follow that up with a heavy TFR foam if you really wanted.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

xJay1337 said:


> People are under the myth that IPA remove wax or sealants and the fact is they don't.


I reckon a lot of people must use real crap lsp because I agree, never found ipa to reliably strip, fairy never ever works and apc or tfr takes multiple hits. I read it a lot online and am left thinking that most people spreading this info are using cheap lsp which is rebranded with big price tag or that they actually have never tried the stripping process they claim knowledge of!


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Yea, wax is relatively easy to remove, but sealants are a different kettle of tomatoes! Wouldn't fancy having to remove a ceramic one mind!


----------

